
Ask HN: Have you extracted data from one Excel template to another? - tixocloud
Just wondering if there are folks out there who are like me and aren&#x27;t blessed with access to database access. We are provided reports in Excel and I have to extract&#x2F;shape them into a different view.
======
leff_f
you can use PowerQuery to do this.

